# Car Insurance Claims Advice Needed



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello, looking for a bit of advice on this one if anyone knows the law / has been in a similar situation.

I was involved in an accident sept last year just before my insurance renewal was up, and the claim still hasnt been settled.
Its a bit of a dodgy situation, as the other driver turned from the right hand lane on a single lane side street, into an entrance on the left literaly across infront of me with no indication (her car looked to be stationary when i drove towards her, so i thought she was parked) so i ended up pretty much ploughing straight into the side of her.
Naturally she thinks its my fault, as its perfectly legal to cross lanes without warning  

So her insurance company and mine are both arguing between themselves, and I can see this going on for a good few months at the very least yet.
Spoke with them today and they think that the next step will be court procedings, but that could take 6 months to arrange.

Anywhoo my question is what do i tell my insurance come renewal time? I dont know if i should tell them that i was involved in an accident (kind of think i need to but dont know what to put), and what other info they would need to know, as i dont actually know yet what the outcome is.
At the minute my current insurer have it on record that i have full no claims with no accident record (even though i made them aware also of the accident).

All very confusing.
Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You need to tell them of the accident and that liability is still is dispute. 

I'm surprised it didn't affect your ncb last year as ncb is usually reduced (held in abeyance) and then reinstated (back dated to the renewal) if the claim is settled 100% in your favour. 

Any way, how you doing stranger? Long time!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

When we had a claim on the wife's policy I had to notify my insurer there was a claim under dispute, when I got the third car we had to put it as a claim pending, even now any insurance quotes I have to include a no fault claim against the wife


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

Brilliant mate, thanks for the info. Will it affect my renewal price do you think?

And yeah not too bad otherwise mate thanks, how are you doing these days?
Its been far to long since i've had any time to dedicate myself to the forums (Joys of working for a living i guess)
Still out there trying to show the world how to detail there cars properly though


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I'm good mate, still driving old Hondas!

How far away is your renewal?


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

Is about 6 months off yet - so hopefully it might be sorted by then. But i'm looking to change a bit earlier as i fancy a new car so wanted to get the info ready for when i change.

Must be making too much money mate to be running those old beasts  I did notice your newest honda on the snowfoam thread looking a bit tasty!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lmao, I had to sell them both to buy the new one!

Speak to your current insurers and find out the current score. Unless you have protected ncb, I wouldn't be surprised if your ncb has been stepped back until the claim is sorted. That could make quite a difference to any quotes. 

Push for a resolution within the next few months if you can so hopefully it is all sorted one way or another before your renewal date.


----------

